# New "Old No. 12"



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Some of you may still remember my first foray into model-bashing - when I posted pics of a _Bachmann_ "Big Hauler" that I converted from 1:22.5 to 1:20.3 scale and called a "Medium Hauler." Here's a photo that may help refresh your memory:










I made many mistakes with it and lots of stuff didn't come out the way I had hoped, but it was a good learning experience and really got me into a "bashing" frame-of-mind. Also, that was back when I was still using track-power DCC. So for those reasons and others, Ol' No. 12 was sent to the rip track a while ago for scrap.


In its place (and sporting many of its salvaged parts, including Slim, the fireman,) there is now a new "Old No. 12" - bashed from a _B'mann_ Mogul running on battery power and R/C controlled. I wanted to try something new this time, so I decided to try my hand on a pilot-mounted snow plow. The results are shown below:


First, the official builders photos -



















Since Ol' No. 12 is (theoretically) the oldest loco on my mythical *Dulles & Reston Garden Weeds Railroad*, it is now relegated to a maintenance-of-way role and occasional light passenger duty. Hence, the pilot-mounted snow plow - which often comes in handy in both applications.




















Other major additions, besides the plow, are a dynamo, a different air compressor, smoke stack, head lamp and number plate - all salvaged from the old Ol' No. 12. 




















Building the snow plow from sheet brass and mounting it securely turned out to be a considerable challenge - and lots of fun. I couldn't figure out how to use an _Accucraft_ coupler in front but I had a _Kadee_ with a long shank so I used that. The breaker bar arrangement would work if the coupler actually had a lift-pin.











I designed the two halves of the plow blade on a CAD system on my iMac (actually, only one blade and a mirror image,) printed it full size then transferred them to light cardboard for test fitting and adjustment. The final result was used as a template to cut them out of .040 sheet brass.











I don't have a roller, so I had to curve the blades by hand in a vise, bit by bit, working from the top, and checking my work frequently. The curve in each blade is simple (as opposed to compound, thank goodness) but the radius varied so I had to go "by guess and by golly." Once they were right and the two halves met in the middle they were silver-soldered together with a mini-torch.











Here's a close-up of the running gear and (working) Stephenson valve gear, which is fun to watch as she rolls along.




















I probably did more to "bash" the tender than I did to the engine itself. The trucks have shortened safety chains and leaf springs swapped for the original coils. The air tank on the rear deck is from an old _Delton_ C-16, the water trunk (hatch) is from _Trackside Details_, the feed water hoses, working breaker bar and coal bunker bulkhead are scratch-built. There's a 14.8 volt Li-Ion battery pack, a speaker, an _AirWire_ receiver/decoder, a _Phoenix_ P-5 sound card, volume toggle switch and a programming jack inside, as well. Also, a recharging jack and on-off switch hidden in the water hatch.












Well, that's about it. As usual, your comments and questions are welcome. This guy is going to have his _debut_ this weekend at Roger Cutter's annual* Fall Stock Run* on his fabulous (and newly revamped) *RGE East* layout north of Baltimore. I'll take some pics and post 'em in the *Large Scale Events* forum next week.


Thanks for looking. 

P.S. BTW, Greg, this new editor is terrific!!


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Wow Jack thats impressive! Very nice work! 

Matt


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, another beautiful job on your new "Old No. 12". And nice weathering for a locomotive now relegated to maintenance-of-way work. Am I correct that you have used your masking tape as "tarpaper" approach to covering the roof of the cab?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Well, I have to admit I'm rather partial to the "old" #12, so I'm sorry to learn of its demise. That's not to detract from the phoenix that rose from its ashes, mind you. Excellent job, as we've come to expect. But I do miss the old one. I may just have to get a big hauler and do some work... 

Completely unrelated, but cool none-the-less, I was digging through old _Gazettes_, and stumbled upon photos and drawings of an outside frame(!) 2-6-0 that ran on the Catskill &Tannerville RR in NY, then was later sold to the Milwaukee Road for their Belleview & Cascade branch. (July/Aug 1979). It'd be great for a B'mann 2-8-0 kitbash. 

Later, 

K 

(BTW, the original Big Hauler is 1:22.5, not 1:29  )


----------



## plewitzke (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

A beautiful piece of work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Well done! Great job. Being partial to MoW equipment, I love the plow! 

Ted.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful transformation, Jack. Your attention to detail is fabulous. A great 'bash....


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Jack, 

Beautiful work --- as usual!!! The running gear shots are phenominal, and the dry brush highlights really make things "pop". 

I'm glad to see that the headlight made the transfer from the old "Old No. 12". It was the inspiration my SPC and Jeff's S&F oil burning headlight reflectors. 

I hope No. 12 will be at Roger's this weekend so we can look forward to more photos being posted here. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Jack, looks real nice. Great job on the snow plow. Thats one of my goals is to get a snow plow made before the snows hit out this way. 

Kevin: you have a picture of the engine fromthe Catskill RR. I hike in that area often (only 1.5 hour drive for me) and I pass the Catskill RR. They actually do rides on part of that line near Phonecia. (or atleast did at one time) Its neat when I drive by seeing the trains out their still.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

I'm also sorry to hear of the loss of "Old, old #12". I thought you did a fantastic job on that one. Having said that, new old #12 is a joy to behold. Well done...again! 
Chris


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job on that one! The detailing is amazing! She looks so worn but loved by the crew. You can tell by how shiny the bell is!

Think she'd really plow some snow? Need pics if you do!

Mark


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the questions and comments...

Mike: (Q) _Am I correct that you have used your masking tape as "tarpaper" approach to covering the roof of the cab? _ 
(A) In the words of Sarah Palin - "You betcha!"

Kevin: (Comment) (_BTW, the original Big Hauler is 1:22.5, not 1:29_  ) 
(Response) I knew that. Don't know why I said 29 - it was late last night, I guess.




Mark: (Q) _Think she'd really plow some snow?_ 
(A) I built it so it could. Come winter, we'll find out.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Cool. She's a roundhouse queen, for sure. Hope you guys get some good pictures this weekend.

Mark


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Jack, 
she's a beauty!  

I really like your weathering technique! 
could you give us a few pointers on how you do it? 
some kind of "white wash" it looks like? 
and you also have nice black grime on the cab..how did you do that? 

thanks! 
Scot


----------



## ron736 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack

I agree, what a beautiful job!!

I would really like to see photos of your next project at various stages in the process.

Do you use paints or something like Bragdon Powders?

Ron Knepp


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Your work is fantastic Jack! I sure hope to emmulate your weathering when I get to that point. How about a quick step-by-step session of how it's done? 

Again, suberb stuff!!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Jack, 

That is one beautiful loco. Actually I liked the original number 12 also but the new one is superb! The weathering is great and that snowplow...well !!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 
Once again you have inspired all of us with your modeling talent! Bravo!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jack,

WOW!! Another super job. Would you consider doing a clinic on Weathering at the ECLSTS?? 

chuckger


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Jack,  

Berry, berry nice! And I like your display track too.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent question, Chuck!

She's another beauty, Jack! As always, this link will be saved for future reference. 

Never a disappointment!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tbug on 10/03/2008 7:35 PM
[*]_I sure hope to emulate your weathering when I get to that point. How about a quick step-by-step session of how it's done? How about a quick step-by-step session of how it's done? _ [/list] 
and 
Posted By Scottychaos on 10/03/2008 12:45 PM 

[*]_I really like your weathering technique! Could you give us a few pointers on how you do it? Some kind of "white wash" it looks like? And you also have nice black grime on the cab..how did you do that? _ [/list] 
TBug and Scotty (et al.)

Thanks for the kind words. If you click on my name below, the link will take you to my *4LargeScale.com *page. Then, if you go to the_ *How To*_ drop-down menu above and select _*Weathering...*_, you'll see a step-by-step description of my weathering process.

The hardest part of weathering is always the first step. Don't be afraid to mess up that beautiful pristine paint job. Almost everything I describe in the above link can be undone or reversed. The black dye washes off easily and you can usually re-dry-brush with the original color to take it back to your starting place. It's easy to go overboard - so remember: subtlety is the key to realistic weathering. I've "taken a mulligan" many a time and found that subtle effect I was looking for after doing so. 


With that, if you still have any specific questions, I'll be glad to try to answer them for you.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, the new "Old No. 12" looks great! Your work is inspiring as always. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

*RE: New "Old No. 12"*

Very handsome. What was the source for the tender numbers?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom -

I created them full-size on my iMac (using a graphics program) and then emailed them (in .pdf format) to my friend, Stan Cedarleaf (a frequent contributor throughout this web site) who be reached at Cedarleaf Custom Railroad Decals. He then printed them out as water-soluble decals on his ALPS printer and sent them back to me within a couple days (cost: about fifteen bucks.) I highly recommend him - he's helpful and responsive to your needs, and his work is of the finest quality.


----------

